# nvidia-kernel - console blank after X

## Gentree

Hi,

I have working xorg + nvidia GeGorce + 2.6.6.r1 love-sources. Great.

Sole pb is that when I quit X and return to console I get a blank screen.

I use std vesa frame buffer module and this works perfectly at boot.

When I start X the nvidia does a nice job but when I quit . Nothing.

System is still fine , I can type blind commands and all works , so apparently something has blown the frame buffer or simply set it to black on black. Who knows.

Any ideas to try resetting the console so that I can see screen output again?

Thx, Gentree.  :Cool: 

----------

## DCatcher

Hi,

I've got the same problem (console doesn't look like it should, but strange colored instead of black; commands work)

I'm using Xorg + nVidia GeForce FX 5600 + 2.6.5.r1 Gentoo-Dev-Sources.

----------

## Hayl

I have seen AGP FW and SBA can cause this, especially on my box if I enable both.  They are set in /etc/modules.d/nvidia.

----------

## DCatcher

(Both options disabled)

----------

## Gentree

Same here, this is nothing to do with sba and fw.

----------

## elabdel

when configuring the kernel, you should not check this 2 options :

[ ] Use register arguments (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb

After compiling the kernel and reboot your system, the problem should be resolved.

----------

## Gentree

Thanks for the suggestion but I think you missed the point of the thread.

If you have either of those options you wont even get X on nvidia.

The pb here is  on QUITTING X there is no console output.

If you have this working on nvidia-kernel please post details.  :Cool: 

----------

## Jake

I gave up on trying to use the frame buffer with nvidia drivers. 80x24 is better than no console at all.

----------

## torbj0rn

 *Jake wrote:*   

> I gave up on trying to use the frame buffer with nvidia drivers. 80x24 is better than no console at all.

 

My screen locks up with and without the framebuffer. Any suggestions?

----------

## sorg

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have working xorg + nvidia GeGorce + 2.6.6.r1 love-sources. Great.
> 
> Sole pb is that when I quit X and return to console I get a blank screen.
> ...

 

Same problem !!!

----------

## really

try the command reset.

try switching it a couple of times.

what is your kernel command line? vga=??? ?

try other sources, vanilla for example.

----------

## sorg

It seems that it is a known problem of the driver 5336... But the big issue is that I can't switch back to 4696 because the module don't workwith kernel > 2.6.5....

----------

## sorg

I solved the problem by coming back to 4363 .

----------

## xer0phyte

Did anyone find a solution for this problem yet?

I've been experiencing the exact same thing, no fb, and still when i run startx, my consoles goes dead untill next reboot.

Kernel 2.6.5 -- Nvidia 5336 drivers.

----------

## DAudioLink

I have almost the exact same problem, only I can't get X to work with the "nvidia" driver, I get a black screen on vt 7 and then all my other ttys have big thick vertical grey lines on them so I can't read anything...cmds still work thanksfully otherwise I'd be in big trouble....

2.6.4-gentoo-r1

nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r3

nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r1

----------

## spiralvoice

I have the same problem

bash-2.05b# uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.6.7-rc2 #1 Mon Jun 7 16:38:22 CEST 2004 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r4

      Latest version installed: 1.0.5336-r4

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.5336-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.0.5336-r2

Graphic card is an ASUS V7700 Deluxe with Geforce2 chipset.

Removing "vga=0x317" from lilo.conf lets the console visible after X has started.

- spiralvoice

----------

## rc

Hi,

i had a similar problem.

No, or weired signs in the console after x with nvidia drivers.

Now i found this somewhere in the forum (dont know exactly where):

That adding

```
    Option      "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV"
```

to the device section of the x config file solves this problem.

Edit: Here is the thread where i found this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=129866&highlight=framebuffer+nvidia

For me everything is fine now.

I hope this helps.

greetings, 

rc

----------

## spiralvoice

 *rc wrote:*   

> For me everything is fine now.

 

Here, too. Many thanks!

[EDIT]I filed a bug report to include this information in the ebuild file:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54523[/EDIT]

- spiralvoice

----------

## Isaiah

 *spiralvoice wrote:*   

> Here, too. Many thanks!

 

Ditto dat - worked like a champ  :Cool: 

----------

## srettub

This has been happening to me for months and this fix did not work for me.

----------

## den_RDC

I had this problem too for a loooooooong time (and my Quadro has no tvout, so setting it to ignore didn't help either). But a few months ago i found a solution. It's called vesa-tng  :Smile: . Try to enble it in your kernel. It seems to "do something" that get's rid of this problem  :Smile: 

----------

## srettub

Hmm, I had it enabled already, so that's not the problem.  My video card (geforce 4 mx 440)also doesn't have TV out so that can't be causing the problem (though I do have that line in my xorg.conf), and I used to be able to use an old nvidia driver until I updated to a kernel that was incompatable.

----------

## gun26

I use vesa-tng and the nvidia-kernel here too, and my framebuffer consoles restore perfectly when I Ctrl-Alt-Fkey to another console while running X, and also when I quit X altogether. One thing I do that may help facilitate this is that I use the same resolution and refresh rate in my consoles and in X. Anyone using vesa-tng who still suffers from messed up console framebuffers with nvidia-kernel might give that a try if they're not doing it already.

----------

## Illissius

Geh. I use vesa-tng as well, and it refuses to set the consoles to anything above 800x600, to match the 1024x768 of X. So I'm doubly screwed.

----------

